

New York City Wants You to Create an App For That - johnrobertreed
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/06/new-york-city-wants-you-to-create-an-app-for-that/

======
briancooley
_"Crowdsourcing is a very hot topic in the Gov 2.0 space right now," said
Kristy Sundjaja, vice president of media, green, and emerging technology at
the New York City Economic Development Corporation, which is co-sponsoring the
competition._

When I read that, I did a double take to make sure I wasn't reading an article
on The Onion.

Still, it's a neat idea. Makes me wonder what data my local government has
available for visualization and analysis.

